

Recovering root password under Linux with single user mode - galigio
http://galigio.org/2011/04/18/recovering-root-password-under-linux-with-single-user-mode/

======
beagle3
More accurate title is "resetting root password ....". It does not explain how
to recover the existing password (that would be quite a feat - it would mean
inverting md5 ..)

